# Are tiels able to be near windows?



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I am wondering if Tiels are allowed to be sitting near windows. However I recently moved one of my cages around cause I needed to move my room some. I wanted to also give her a better spot too. Though the one window may be open 24/7 sept during storms the other isn't.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

It depends. If there are birds and other animals out there that they can see, this can be really stressful for some birds. Others seem to like it. I wouldn't have them next to an open window all the time. And, I also wouldn't have them able to see out at night. If I forget to close my blinds mine always fright at night.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

With how my windows are set they are high up their not low ones with window ledges. I do have screens on the inside for even when I do have my windows open.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Jynxstorm said:


> With how my windows are set they are high up their not low ones with window ledges. I do have screens on the inside for even when I do have my windows open.


Okay, then if there aren't other animals they would probably enjoy the view But, I would still be careful leaving the blinds or drapes open at night because any lights or movement may frighten them.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Alright, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## bird brain (May 30, 2010)

Having them near windows is usually a nice thing for them, as long as they're not stuck in the sunlight and can't escape the heat.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

bird brain said:


> Having them near windows is usually a nice thing for them, as long as they're not stuck in the sunlight and can't escape the heat.


I usually do have my blinds closed half way that way there isn't much direct sun. specially from the one side of the house where I face most of the time.


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

I keep my cage near a window and it's high up and Baby loves it! He gets a good view, I just make sure he's in the shade


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you open the window (with the screen in) from time to time that will also help them get some sunlight (most glass windows are meant to block UV rays) but not too much to overheat them. My tiels love to sit at the window (we are high up) and look out, Nips will sing out the window lol.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

My Tiels live in a glass cage as such. With over 60panes of glass. They do not seem to get too distrubed day or night. The odd large bird will land on the plastic roof, makes them startle abit, but no panic. I feed wild birds right outside below them.
And I know they love all sitting there watching me, when I am working outside.
The wood chipper, chainsaw, and power tools like the grinder, don't seem to phase them at all.


----------



## spraymillet (Mar 2, 2010)

Once my more adventurous budgie climbed up the screen of my open window into the top half of the window where I couldn't reach him. :blink:

But other than the risk of being frightened by outside animals, or flying into a window and hurting itself, I see nothing wrong with it as long as they can't get away.


----------

